# 6 mo pure bred yellow lab (female) free to good home.



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

All shots are up to date. Papers available for limited registration. This dog loves to retrieve and loves kids. Unfortunately, we don't have the time to train it. In addition, I will be out of town for the next few months. Dog answers to Sparky and is housebroken. Respond here or pm me for any additional info you want.
Jim


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

This one will not last long... thanks for looking out for the best interest of the dog. Wish I was closer!!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I have a prospect. I will post up when the deal is confirmed or falls through.
Jim


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

There was no follow up from the initial contact. This lab is still available to a good home.
Jim


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

The dog has found a new home.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats good news glad she got a good home


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

great news. Thanks jhegg for doing the right thing. Good Karma to you my friend.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Thanks guys for the kind words!
Jim


----------

